# New 72 bow front Malawi Tank



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone! I can officially start hanging out on the Malawi forum as I picked up some Malawi cichlids today. LOL, don't tell my Tang buddies 

Picked up the following juvies today from a friend:
5 Ruby Red (2m/3f)
5 Lithobates yellow blaze (2m/3f)
2 Insignis (1m/1f)

I was given a 125 gallon corner flow which I will start setting up in January. The plan is to make it a Malawi show tank. By way of introduction, I have spent most of my time for many years on the Tang forum. Currently have a 220 gallon wild Cyphotilpia gibberosa Mikula tank and a 125 gallon wild Mikula tank too. Use to breed Altolamps but have gotten away from them the past couple years.

Already enjoying these Malawi fish and they have only been in my tank an hour. So much to learn about that other Great Lake (Malawi).

Look forward to hanging out over here and getting to know some of you all.

Take care,
Russ


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome! I'm just getting into tangs right now, I've had Malawi since I started with cichlids about 7 years ago.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your 72 and your 125 when you get a chance to take some pics.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tanks? Will you be adding females/removing males?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome to the Malawi forum 

At this point, to be honest, I don't know what I am doing. With that in mind, my goal is to learn and enjoy some new fish. If you have been on the Tang board, you know I like photography. LOL, with these fish, think I am going to have to increase my shutter speed a tad :lol:

I enjoy new aquascape projects and am looking forward to beginning work on the 125.

I'll try to snap a few pics of the 72 over the next couple days and will post them in this thread.

The 72 gallon bow front is 48" long and the 125 is your typical 6' long tank.

Thanks again for the welcome to this forum. Looking forward to learning from you all  If I can return any Tang wisdom, I'd be happy to do so.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Please forgive the Tangs in the following pic. This is a pic of the 72 gallon bow front tank with a growout group of F1 Cyphotilapia gibberosa Mikula. I sold off those growout Mikula this past summer and this is, basically, the aquascape that my new Malawi fish are in. My plans for the 125 are to have a similar aquascape; however, I will probably swap out the black Tahitian Moon Sand and replace it with some CaribSea Sunset gold. Any feedback on the aquascape would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Whelp, they have been in their new home for a few hours. Thought I'd try to capture a few images. I discovered that the 1/60 & 1/80 shutter I use on my frontosa will not do the trick on these creatures :lol: Here are my first attempts at shooting my new Malawi cichlids. I am under exposed to be sure. How to fix that without losing shutter speed will be my task this Christmas break 

Here are my first shots in the Malawi forum


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow. =D>


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I slowed the shutter a little 1/80 - still a little too underexposed. These are fun fish and fast. I like how they like to get your attention (not as suspicious as Tangs).

What color substrate do most people use to show off their colors?

Here's a couple pics from last night before going to bed slowing the shutter top 1/80:




























Thanks,
Russ


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

It seems like most people run a light sand, like pool filter sand. That's what I use, and I love it, but I've never experimented with dark. I've used both a black background and now a sand colored background. I don't remember much of a color difference when I changes it, other than I felt like I could just see the fish better.

I have really bright T5 lights. Some of my fish show better colors when the lights are off. Some show better color with them on. It may just take some trial and error, unless someone here has done a lot of experimenting.

Goofboy has a thread with pics somewhere of changing from black sand / BG to light sand / BG, if you want to see some shots.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

What bulbs do you use in your T5. I've got a new dual T5 HO fixture on one of the frontosa tanks that I could move to the 72.

On the tang side, the Leleupi has some great yellows and it looks best with light substrate. Really depends on the species.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

I actually am still using the stock 10,000 k and Actinic Blue. They make my fish look incredible. I had planned on buying some other bulbs, but I've spent way too much money in my tank this month, so that will have to wait


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

I use black taitian moon sand with black background ...I actually like and think the black substrate brings out the color of my fish more then the white pool sand.*** had both.Personal preference IMO.Im using LEDS in this tank.I love being able to change the color of my lighting to anything under the rainbow with a click of a remote from my couch.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the same bulbs that came in my Corallife fixture. I did buy a Power-Glo bulb too as that is my favorite light. Seems to bright on the 72. Works good on the 125 though.

How big is ur tank?


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

I've got a 125 with 2 of the 36" dual bulb fixtures.

I have to say though, your photography skills seem to be very advanced compared to mine (I have pretty much none). I saw your post in your new thread, and I'm not sure I'll be able to help much


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Razzo- as usual, your photos are great. Malawi fish are usually on the move, and capturing 'a moment' can be challenging for sure. I occassionally get lucky and am able to get a decent photo with my Canon T3i. 1/80 seems ok for me. Nothing beats taking photos against a black background. I use PFS as well, and adjust my ISO accordingly to avoid intense glare. With your know-how and gear you'll be taking fantastic shots in no time.

What other fish are you interested in for the 125?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> ...What other fish are you interested in for the 125?
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I don't know. Malawi fish are new to me. My buddy, who I got these from, is going to give me some Taiwan Reef peacocks too. I'd like that big compressicep that is big and blue. Might like something OBish?

Would Love some suggestions!

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are going mixed gender, you will want the appropriate ratio for each species (for example, 1m:4f)...no lone males.

I would not do more than 5 species and maybe less if you are going with big guys that mature > 6".


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> If you are going mixed gender, you will want the appropriate ratio for each species (for example, 1m:4f)...no lone males.
> 
> I would not do more than 5 species and maybe less if you are going with big guys that mature > 6".


So, I could add two more species: any suggestions?

Do you know the name of the big shiny blue compressicep?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Are you referring to the Dimidiochromis compressiceps? There is an OB variant that I believe is from mixing with Mbuna. Not sure how big they get or how aggressive they are. The pure stains get pretty big, like 11 inches.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jw85 said:


> Are you referring to the Dimidiochromis compressiceps? There is an OB variant that I believe is from mixing with Mbuna. Not sure how big they get or how aggressive they are. The pure stains get pretty big, like 11 inches.


Yes, that's it. I like the metallic blue and how big it gets. Saw a big one in a dentist office. They had quite an impressive Malawi tank. Was surprised. Whoever they contracted had knowledge.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Razzo said:


> jw85 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to the Dimidiochromis compressiceps? There is an OB variant that I believe is from mixing with Mbuna. Not sure how big they get or how aggressive they are. The pure stains get pretty big, like 11 inches.
> ...


I have 2 males and a female D. Compressicep or Malawi Eye Biter. Aggression ---- The big male I have is approaching 11", he visits the timeout tank often. I can not house him in a 4' tank as when he goes on his spawning rituals, the footprint is not large enough for others to get out his way. So he is in a 6' footer tank, but every nose and then he takes over one side of the tank. So when he does this, I put him in a tank with Brichardis. Interesting, the Brichardis puts him in his place. When he calms down, I put him back to the 6' tank. Give and take 4 weeks, he will start chasing everyone again.

The other male I have is just approaching adulthood, he is around 6". He has a lot more docile personality than the bigger one when the bigger one was the same size. This male is in a 4' tank with peaceful Haps and peacocks.

Female Malawi Eye Biter is a great community fish but color is bland silver.

BTW Russ, you have a beautiful Ruby Red male. Suggested tankmates I would recommend for peacocks -----are 
1 Usisya Flavescent (yellow)
2 Ngara Flametail (blue and yellow) 
3. Blue Orchid (blue).

Peaceful Haps that do not get too big.....
1. Azureus (males even school together)
2. Deep Water Hap
3. Tangerine Tiger (in my experience, more peaceful that Taiwan Reef and has one of the best looking females with the tiger stripes)

Welcome to the world of Lake Malawi !!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

While those may be nice suggestions for an all male setup, adding additional Aulonocara to the mix with existing females is asking for hybridization.

I love the D. Comp idea. Then add a Copadichromis and/or a Protomelas group and call it stocked.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks so much guys!!! You have given me a lot to digest. The big blue eye bitter is high on my list 

Being a devoted Tang guy, I get the hybridization issue and support the no hybrid premis. I am not interested in fry. Any fry from questionable pairings will be feeders.

Next week, I'll pick up the 125. Have a lot of work to do on it: paint background, order bulkheads to cap off drilled holes, need sand (CaribSea Aragamax select or sunset gold). Need to pick up a few more Arkansas Field Stone, plan to create a rock slide (vs. the big caves that I do for my frontosa). So, rock slide on one end and a peppering of rocks and open sand spreading to the other end.noh, also need to get or make a stand for the 125.

That's the plan anyways! Thanks again for all the help!!!

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

chopsteeks said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > jw85 said:
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions - spent some time looking at pics - me like opcorn:

Couple questions regarding the Ngara Flametails: I saw pics of ones with Red (is that red real and or hormone induced)? Also saw one with orange that I really liked.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> While those may be nice suggestions for an all male setup, adding additional Aulonocara to the mix with existing females is asking for hybridization.
> 
> I love the D. Comp idea. Then add a Copadichromis and/or a Protomelas group and call it stocked.


Thanks Iggy. I spent some time in the profiles and there are a handful of the Protomelas group I would LOVE to have (a couple that I will be watching my importers list for wilds and do a species only tank and breed - 1 in particular would be amazing).

So much fun! Cichlids never cease to amaze me 

Thanks again,
Russ


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Ho ho ho

Flametail has 2 variety (that I am aware, might be more) a reddish one and the Orange one. The Ngara is reddish while the Mdoka has more orange. I only have experience with the Mdoka one. One of my favorite peacocks for their looks and docile temperament.

For Haps, I like the Red and Yellow Borleyis, Star Sapphire, Protomelas Spilonotus Tanzania Liuli, Tangerine Tigers and yes Malawi Eye Biters.


----------

